# Fab grinder on eBay will go for peanuts



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Going to give up this find as I have far to many grinders at the mo, if you want a great grinder for the home then check this out!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Compak-professional-coffee-grinder-spares-or-repair-/290867322669?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item43b90b1f2d

Seeker has kindly removed the hopper and doser lid for your use


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks.... Watching it but no idea how to bring it up to scratch if I ever won it for peanuts!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No need to it is on working order, I'd you win it I can help guide you through stripping and sorting it, it is quite big but a great partner to the gaggia or any other upgrade


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That will almost certainly be a bargain.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

In that case delete this thread so no one else can see it!


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

This was a great bargain but too far away for me

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251227105062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Padder said:


> This was a great bargain but too far away for me
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251227105062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Wow, thats a really nice "Coffee Machine"


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just goes to show what things go for on eBay that are mis advertised, any other day of the week if that "coffee machine" had been listed as a used mazzer super jolly it would have got at least £150 regardless of condition, such is the demand for that grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Now this is a great coffee machine that is good money but ending very soon, why are they all so far away in Scotland ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bezzera-Coffee-Machine-/281065149800?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4170c9d568


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

A nightmare machine to fix when things go wrong !


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You pay peanuts and you get monkeys. I will take a punt on that Compak simply for the doser


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Monkeys won't grind your beans like this can though, but apparently if you let them eat the green beans and digest them before depositing them, you could roast them and sell them for an extortionate price


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

An infinite amount of monkeys with an infinite amount of beans will eventually make espresso.

Or something.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> An infinite amount of monkeys with an infinite amount of beans will eventually make espresso.
> 
> Or something.


No, that's just for Shakespeare, making decent espresso is much harder!


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm definitely having a punt on this one, I've been looking for a grinder for months! I'm still hand grinding at the moment


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like forum members will bid against each each I am not bidding by the way


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

This seems like a few quid saving - genuine?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Marzocco-VST-Strada-14g-Precision-Filter-Basket-/121069812634?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item1c3052bb9a


----------



## johnnied (Feb 2, 2013)

sorry to all the unlucky bidders im now the proud owner







got it delivered today, burrs look good, grinds nicely, doser is in good condition, only issue is no hopper and its not so shiney, but should be great for home use! Really chuffed with it such a bargain big shout to coffee chap and the seller too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

anytime glad you are pleased


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

eBay - Baratza Virtuoso Preciso

Not exactly a commercial grinder but I imagine not too many (non-forum members) people search for such things and thus it might go for a good price. Anything sub £150 is a bargain.

Mine is still going strong almost 2 years old (albeit some of the construction I reinforced with duck tape for prosperity's sake). Excellent grinder for brewed and pretty good at espresso!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> eBay - Baratza Virtuoso Preciso
> 
> Not exactly a commercial grinder but I imagine not too many (non-forum members) people search for such things and thus it might go for a good price. Anything sub £150 is a bargain.
> 
> Mine is still going strong almost 2 years old (albeit some of the construction I reinforced with duck tape for prosperity's sake). Excellent grinder for brewed and pretty good at espresso!


That is going to be a friggin steal, less than 5kg of coffee ground thats pretty much as good as new. I would go as far to say anything less than £200 is a bargain there, they are £300+ new.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I was led to believe these said grinders weren't great for espresso.

Or have I been miss led?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes compared to my SJ the grind is clumpy but with good consistency. It does make tasty shots and would be the perfect partner for a classic or Silvia but perhaps lacks a bit of clarity compared to the SJ. The added bonus of this grinder is that it also does a decent brewed grind. It would still be a bargain at £150 - £200 as just a brewed grinder!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The review from coffee geek suggested it was a good all rounder for its price, the review was glowing.

How is it in comparison to the MC2 for example, that clumps a bit but obviously this is expected in the price range...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Never used an MC2 but I imagine the same amount (if not slightly less) WDT is required when grinding for espresso.

Micro adjust slider makes it possible to do tiny adjustments to grind necessary for dialing in espresso very easily.

Whilst it is quite solid when fully assembled, the Preciso does have some fragile plastic parts inside but these are held firmly in place when case is on.

I would definitely say a step up from MC2 (based on the speed of grinding and reviews I've read on Home Barista and possibly looks???) with the addition of quick adjustment and good coarse grinds for brewed.


----------

